# Got the invite insides finished!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

We're doing the little coffins with a cool little skeleton inside, clutching this:












The skellies we picked up in bulk from the dollar tree; they have a pull cord in the top of their head that makes the eyes light up and the teeth chatter. They are adorable! (and I 'll post pics of the completed invitations when I get a chance)





.


----------



## tallula_g (Sep 19, 2006)

Very cool!!! We all must be $1.00 store junkies because I bought some of those skellies to put in my prize baskets! Love the pic.


----------



## Halloween Hostess (Sep 15, 2007)

Where did you find the picture of the graveyard with the blank tombstones that you personalized?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm a graphic designer - so I have access to lots of stock art.


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Ooh, now you have to share!

Say, any comments on my invites (professionally speaking)?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

LV Scott T said:


> Ooh, now you have to share!
> 
> Say, any comments on my invites (professionally speaking)?


I like them - the graphic around the masthead is nifty. Pirate theme, right? Is the paper parchment? Very nice job.

***
As far as sharing pics - 

One of the cheapy sites we use for stock art is www.dreamstime.com - you have to pay in so many credits, (I think it's like 10 bucks minimum) but they are professional, hires images and are usually $2 a pop (so $10 will get you 5 hires images), and for the usage that most of the posters here would need, they would be fantastic.


----------



## Hallow33n (Oct 18, 2006)

> The skellies we picked up in bulk from the dollar tree; they have a pull cord in the top of their head that makes the eyes light up and the teeth chatter.


I saw those too. lol


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Looks great! Can you post a pick of the little skellie as well?

MsM


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is the skelly from the Dollar Tree. They come in clear, black, blue, red, green, orange and yellow. All are the transparent colors, so they are all see-through.










And here is the skelly in one of the coffins. I have the invite rolled up and tied, and the skelly's arms are looped around it. These are being hand-delivered, so we don't have to worry about shifting or mailing snafus.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Too cute! Thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Did you make the coffins? If so what kind of paper did you use?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Did you make the coffins? If so what kind of paper did you use?


I got the coffin patterns free from www.ravensblight.com in the "toy shop" section. Learned about them on these boards. I printed them out on our color laser printer (using regular paper) and glued them together with tacky glue. You need an Xacto knife and glue and that's about it. The site recommends card stock, but the sturdiness of the coffins doesn't have to be as good for what we wanted them for.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Frankie's Girl! I printed one out from there on a light weight card stock but was afraid that it might not be sturdy enough. I assume you are hand delivering yours?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Rikki said:


> Thanks Frankie's Girl! I printed one out from there on a light weight card stock but was afraid that it might not be sturdy enough. I assume you are hand delivering yours?


Yup. Hand delivering. We're leaving them on people's desks. The ones that we don't have access to like that, we're emailing the interior invite, so they get kinda shafted on the skellies, but I don't think they'll be too upset.


----------



## palciparum (Sep 29, 2007)

*which font?*

Hi
For those tombstone invitations, it looks like the writing is engraved on the tombstones...which font is it...how do you do it?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## DivasMagik (Sep 8, 2007)

Great Invites!! and I just Looooove theose little skeletons!!!! they are sweet!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

palciparum said:


> Hi
> For those tombstone invitations, it looks like the writing is engraved on the tombstones...which font is it...how do you do it?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation


I used Photoshop to acheive the incised look on the tombstones. It's just a basic serif font like Garamond, but the effect is all photoshopped. (using the layer effects like inner shadow and emboss) and playing with the transparency of the font layer.

Unfortunately, it's not a simple process - I just played with it to get the look I wanted. Sorry!


----------



## JootiJazz (Oct 9, 2009)

*Willing to share your file?*

Hi! I'd love to have your original file for the invite so i can recreate it for myself. Would be willing to pay you something for it. I use Adobe CS3. Thanks!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats a really cool idea.


----------



## MikeinMunich (Sep 10, 2013)

Frankie's Girl - How did you do this!? I would LOVE to have an image like this!


----------

